# emerge --sync

## curbat

оЕПЕЬ╦К Я ЛНДЕЛМНЦН МЮ ЯЕРЕБНИ ХМРЕПМЕР,МЮЯРПНХК eth0 БШУНД ВЕПЕГ ОПНЙЯХ.оЕПЕМЮЯРПНХК АПЮСГЕП Х wget Ю ЦДЕ ЙНОЮРЭ ВРНАШ НМ emerge --sync ДЕКЮК ВЕПЕГ eth0 ?

----------

## KUV

ю ВРН ГЮ ОПНЙЯХ? еЯКХ http, РН rsync ВЕПЕГ МЕЦН РШ МЕ ОСЯРХЬЭ.

----------

## curbat

бНР ЙНМТХЦ wget РЮЛ БЯ╦ ПЮАНРЮЕР

http_proxy = 10.1.1.2:3128  

  ftp_proxy = 10.1.1.2:3128 

http ОНКСВЮЕРЯЪ Ю ЙЮЙ ФЕ РНЦДЮ АШРЭ ЯЙЮВХБЮРЭ БПСВМСЧ?

----------

## KUV

оНОПНАСИ СЯРЮМНБХРЭ ОЕПЕЛЕММСЧ RSYNC_PROXY, ЛНФЕР ЯПЮАНРЮЕР.

----------

## viy

Народ, а может все-таки переключитесь?..

----------

## KUV

 *viy wrote:*   

> Народ, а может все-таки переключитесь?..

 

У меня автоопределение просто, я и не заметил  :Smile: 

----------

## sfx

А не подскажете, скаие правила в iptables'ах настроить нужно на esync?

----------

## OpticalDezires

 *sfx wrote:*   

> А не подскажете, скаие правила в iptables'ах настроить нужно на esync?

 

```
worm@alfaline ~ $ cat /etc/services | grep rsync

rsync           873/tcp                         # rsync

rsync           873/udp

airsync         2175/tcp                        # Microsoft Desktop AirSync Protocol

airsync         2175/udp

```

Так понятней ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

